# POST Daten via Link versenden



## andreasst (14. Juni 2006)

Also ich möchte automatisch bei einer anderen Seite (Externes Forum) einloggen wenn der User (der schon auf meiner Seite eingeloggt ist) auf den Link klickt. Das Forum hat eine login Seite mit einem Formular das mit POST arbeitet.
Mein Ansatz war daherer ein Formular mit den Feldern username, password zu erzeugen und sofort beim laden einer 2. seite zu senden.
1. Problem , Wie kann ich mit Javascript sofort beim laden ein Formular abschicken?
2. Problem Gibt es eine bessere Lösung als eine zusätzliche Site zu verwenden?

Dieses Script funktioniert jedenfalls nicht, auch nicht wenn man statt document.onload 
window.onload verwendet.


```
function send()
{var frm1= document.getElementsByName("forumfrm");
frm1[0].submit();
}
document.onload= send();
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juni 2006)

andreasst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dieses Script funktioniert jedenfalls nicht, auch nicht wenn man statt document.onload
> window.onload verwendet.



Rufe die Funktion mal so auf

```
document.onload = send;
```


bei deinem Aufruf...mit den Klammern...wird die Funktion sofort aufgerufen, und nicht erst beim onLoad. Dies dürfte zu Problemen führen, wenn zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo du die Funktion aufgerufen wird, das Formular noch nicht gelesen ist...wovon ich mal ausgehe.

Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen, prüfe mal, ob du zufällig einen Submit-Button im Formular hast, der den Namen "submit" trägt...und gebe ihm, falls vorhanden, einen anderen Namen.


----------

